# RS build question



## afm223 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just bought a new (to me) RS framest that I plan to build up myself. My current Felt Z series has barrel adjusters for the derailleur cables on the stops on the down tube, however the Cervelo is lack in this feature. I know I can use the adjuster that is built into the rear derailleur for adjustments to that cable, but what does everyone use for the front derailleur? I will be building the bike with SRAM Force.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Jagwire Thinline Adjuster > Components > Cables and Housing > Shifter Cable and Housing | Jenson USA

inline barrel adjuster will work fine.


----------



## afm223 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Those should go nicely with a set of Jagwire Pro cables.



MMsRepBike said:


> Jagwire Thinline Adjuster > Components > Cables and Housing > Shifter Cable and Housing | Jenson USA
> 
> inline barrel adjuster will work fine.


----------

